# P67 Peek Insert replacement!



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

The Peek replacement part from the USA for my REO P67 finally arrived so it was time to prepare the P67 for the Hadaly! Oh WOW!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## stevie g (24/1/17)

Hey Rob.

Are you getting spitting from your Hadaly?. Mine spits on a 3.5mm parallel 28g ni80 coil.
I've read a 3mm is best, going to try that out tonight.

I also find if I drag too hard then liquid gets sucked up into my mouth. Otherwise if I take a more moderate drag it doesn't do this.

All in all this is still the best BF atomizer I've had so far including the OL16.


----------



## Akash (24/1/17)

Hey oom @Rob Fisher try mounting your coil so that the legs sit at the top, if that makes sense. You need to wind tThis seats the coil lower down and i find it has much better flavor. For me atleast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Sprint said:


> Hey Rob.
> 
> Are you getting spitting from your Hadaly?. Mine spits on a 3.5mm parallel 28g ni80 coil.
> I've read a 3mm is best, going to try that out tonight.
> ...



Yes I am @Sprint... I don't think my coil is ideal for this setup... I'm going back to my conventional Ni80 24g coil because that worked really well! Will let you know how I go...


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Akash said:


> Hey oom @Rob Fisher try mounting your coil so that the legs sit at the top, if that makes sense. You need to wind tThis seats the coil lower down and i find it has much better flavor. For me atleast.



Yip a few of FB boys kakked me out for having the coil upside down... not sure it's gonna make much difference... but I'm gonna change coils shortly because these fancy coils are not working for me. Hopefully I will have some nano claptons coming for me to try soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Ni 80 24g 7 wraps 3mm ID soooooooooooo much better for me... no spitting and no juice and the way the wick sits also saves oversquonking. Chciken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## stevie g (24/1/17)

@Rob Fisher thanks great!. I actually have 24g ni80, do you think it depletes a battery much quicker than a thinner gauge build?.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Sprint said:


> @Rob Fisher thanks great!. I actually have 24g ni80, do you think it depletes a battery much quicker than a thinner gauge build?.



Technically probably... but I will make a call in a day or two after testing... I also need to test with thinner gauge wire as well because although the flavour is pretty good I'm still getting better flavour from my tanks and according to the boffins this should not be the case.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (24/1/17)

Boffins... 

 OK, coil tails on top you got 2nd try. Now try AFC's sideways from the mod tilt to vape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Boffins...
> 
> OK, coil tails on top you got 2nd try. Now try AFC's sideways from the mod tilt to vape.



BUt @Spydro that means I have to take out that allen key and work backwards...


----------

